# BBB started 5/9/15 finished 5/27/15



## tropics (May 9, 2015)

After changing my last batch of BBB to Tasino (Philippine style Bacon) for a party I am back on track.

Started with 8.15lb. Pork Shoulder 

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Skinned removed the bone 

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

This is a thick one I plan on 18 days to cure.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Be back in 18 days Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2015)

Hi Richie!!

Hmmm, If it's that thick I would have sliced it in half Horizontally. That must be well over 3 " Thick!

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *  

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 9, 2015)

Are you using Pop's brine? TQ?


----------



## tropics (May 9, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are you using Pop's brine? TQ?


Using TQ on this


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 10, 2015)

Great start Richie, gonna be some tasty stuff.... I need to get more going, I'am almost out !  :eek:


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2015)

Well it is in the smoker now 17 days in the cure,rinsed and soak for 1 hr. yesterday.Then dried in the fridge for 20+ hrs.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Defrosted some dogs to smoke Pics to follow.


----------



## tropics (May 28, 2015)

used Apple Pellets 1 row in my AMNPS

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Started the meat smoking at 7:30 AM MES set at 100* meat was 35*

increased temp 10* every hr.til I hit 130* pulled the BBB at 120*

[GALLERY="[/GALLERY]

another shot

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Let sit over night sliced a little for breakfast

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Cured all the way through that chunk of meat

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Fried for breakfast 

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Thanks for looking


----------



## gunkle (May 28, 2015)

looks yummy. Good job


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2015)

Looks awesome Richie, I gotta make more soon !  Yours looks real tasty !   Thumbs Up


----------



## bdskelly (May 28, 2015)

Whoa... Very nice cure and smoke. 

Brian


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2015)

Yes sir, looks great.    

:points: for you.

Better get more curing.


----------



## wazzuqer (May 28, 2015)

Looks good , boy that .99 lb is awesome, wish I could find some of that...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2015)

Looks Mighty Tasty from My House!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









---------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any Left???

Bear


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2015)

gunkle said:


> looks yummy. Good job


gunkie Thanks for the point. I think store bought bacon has seen its day,other then for wrapping my ABTS.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Richie, I gotta make more soon ! Yours looks real tasty !


Justin Thanks for the point and the kind words.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Whoa... Very nice cure and smoke.
> 
> Brian


Brian Thanks for the point! This forum and its members are to blame, Bear,WHB,Cfarmer,Gary S They all helped with articles


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Yes sir, looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adam Thank you for the point and I read your post on this a few times.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from My House!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Thanks for the point and the PM you sent yesterday.I appreciate all the help you have given me.Plenty left to share brother..


----------

